# Going to Jobseekers Allowance



## vfillafan (2 Aug 2014)

Hi,

I have received a letter saying I am shortly going onto JSA (mid September) and I was wondering does the 20K limit on savings still apply before the JSA is affected? 

We currently have around 5.5K savings in the credit union which is an emergency fund... should I declare this? This is the extent of our funds...

I currently receive €273 per week because I get something for my wife who works part-time. Will I get same amount on JSA or is it different? I am trying to assess how our finances will look over the coming year or so in case I don't find another job.

Thanks in advance of any advice.


----------



## wbbs (2 Aug 2014)

Yes declare the savings, they won't affect it.  Not sure how your wife's salary will affect it, depends on her income.  Local CItizens Info office would work it out for you.


----------



## vandriver (2 Aug 2014)

If you post up the details,I can work it out.
I need wife's gross,prsi,USC,union dues,pension.
Your income if any.
Number if children .


----------



## vfillafan (3 Aug 2014)

Thanks Vandriver. 

My wife earns 160.02 per week (18.5 hours at minimum wage of €8.65) she pays no tax or USC so this is her net pay too. I have no income and we have no children.


----------



## vandriver (3 Aug 2014)

How many days does she work?


----------



## vandriver (3 Aug 2014)

OK say 3 days work.
Sums go as follows:
160 less disregard of 60=100
Means 60% ie €60.
Max payout is 188+124=312
Your payment =312-60
=€252


----------



## vfillafan (4 Aug 2014)

Sorry Vandriver she works 5 days a week... so does that make a difference?


----------



## vandriver (5 Aug 2014)

No


----------



## vfillafan (5 Aug 2014)

Cheers, so I am worse off on JSA than on JSB? 

The reason I ask is that she currently works 19.5 hours (€168) and we get €273. Her hours are to be cut in the coming weeks which is why I said €160.02 (18.5 hours) and not 19.5 hours. So as well as her losing an hours pay we are going to be down €21 on welfare payments too?


----------



## gipimann (5 Aug 2014)

While you're on JSB, you're entitled to €188 for yourself (not means-tested) plus an additional amount for your spouse.

On JSA, everything is means-tested.


----------

